# age..



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

im bored and trying to entertain myself...how old are all of you. 

.........me...21









and ladies, dont be shy. remember, the older the berry the sweeter the juice


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Math problems will make this more fun.

I'm old enough to be Steve's mother. Well, if I'd had him in my first year of college.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaMath problems will make this more fun.
> 
> I'm old enough to be Steve's mother. Well, if I'd had him in my first year of college.


so your in your 30's or 40's?? just a guess, my mom is in her 40's.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm 24.5


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am around SunCzarina age


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I couldn't be Steve's mother, but I could be his much older sister.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

you are all killing me here....


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's one for you Steve....

I am 37 and going to be a GRANDMOTHER!!!!! And NO I did not have my first child in High School. She was born one year to the day after I graduated.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I could be Steves mother if I had him as a sophmore in high school!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Steve is right about the age of my little sister...lol But I'm ok with saying I just turned 25


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Steve is right about the age of my little sister...lol But I'm ok with saying I just turned 25


liar...


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I could be Steve's mother if I had him Senior year in high school


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Steve is right about the age of my little sister...lol But I'm ok with saying I just turned 25
> ...










I did, I did! I swear! I got my balls busted from my sis about "being 1/2 way to a half century!" lol


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1I could be Steve's mother if I had him Senior year in high school


that would make you 39...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


that would make you 1/4 way throught the century if you were 25...


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 33 look 23 but feel 63.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I am 35 at the moment..shhh


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI am 35 at the moment..shhh


from what i hear 35 is a good age....old enough to know better but young enough to do it


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep, 1/2 way to 1/2 a century, is 1/4 of a century, which is 25, which is what I am!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Yep, 1/2 way to 1/2 a century, is 1/4 of a century, which is 25, which is what I am!










yea yea yea

who is your little sister?? now i confused....suncarzina??


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehehe no, my little sister is just my little siter, no one on here. She's turning 21 soon. Just thought we were doing in reference to your age, maybe I'm confused, or just tired.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Hehehe no, my little sister is just my little siter, no one on here. She's turning 21 soon. Just thought we were doing in reference to your age, maybe I'm confused, or just tired.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha sorry. I'll just shut up now.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I got my first registered GSD before some of you were even BORN.

She was born July 4th 1979. (I turned 12yo a few days after I got her.)


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am 22-11/12ths haha


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha, speaking of math problems... i'm 10,033 days old


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:ha, speaking of math problems... i'm 10,033 days old


hee hee

I'm 1872 weeks old...I think...or am I 1924 weeks??? Hmmm, can you tell I'm trying to forget about my age


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI got my first registered GSD before some of you were even BORN.
> 
> She was born July 4th 1979. (I turned 12yo a few days after I got her.)


Why, I was just shy of being 40 months old at that time


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

cant anyone be serious for a moment??

as for me, i could not possibly be steve's mother.









when my parents heard President Johnson proclaim his Great Society, they were so inspired, they made me. im old.


----------



## Yain (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm 19.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Age is just a number.....

I have a pretty high number though....

I was three when JFK was assassinated...a very YOUNG three....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I can't do math... but I can be brave! I'm 42.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

In my world, I'm 30...

In the real world, I was a freshman in college when Steve was born. To help the math challenged...that would be 40...sigh....


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Boy, I'm kinda old on this board! I am 46, but feel much younger.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm 25.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

i just turned 30 in november.......trying to get the timer to stop but keep the life going, it unfortunately doesn't work that way.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was born the year the Soviet Union launched Sputnik 1 into space!

I have a 23 year old daughter who was born when I was 7 years older than Steve!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No Steve, I didn't say I was your mother's age, just old enough to have a child your age







We could make this a political history math game - 

Who was president when you were born and what year of their term was that president. We've already heard of the JFK and LBJ years.

My parents are Republicans so it's entirely possible I am like an Obama baby - conceived when Tricky **** Nixon won the election.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

1/2 century plus 1/8th


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

OK... this is fun!

I was born on the day Venera 7 was launched. It would later become the first spacecraft to successfully transmit data from the surface of another planet, Venus.

I was 7 yo when Elvis died. Got a big heartache too. Loved the man!!!!! Still do.

I got my very first GSD (a solid black coat named Arrow after the dog on Nilson's "The Point") one week before Ronald Reagan defeated Walter Mondale to be re-elected in one of the largest electoral landslide in United States election history.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaNo Steve, I didn't say I was your mother's age, just old enough to have a child your age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know who the pressident was when i was born...maybe george bush sr.







shows how much i pay attention...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you are 21 then you were born in 1987 so Ronald Regan was president. Even if you just turned 21 and were born in 1988 but Ronnie would have still been president.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was a jr in high school in 87


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaIf you are 21 then you were born in 1987 so Ronald Regan was president. Even if you just turned 21 and were born in 1988 but Ronnie would have still been president.


i was born in 87...i guess ya learn something new everyday!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

History is more fun than math.









I was conceived when Nixon was president and born shortly after Ford became president.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

24


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I was conceived when Nixon was president and born shortly after Ford became president.


Exactly!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll keep mine simple~~I'm 29


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildHistory is more fun than math.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, I was in High School by then!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I was conceived and born during Nixon.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I was conceived and born during Pinochet, but that is too much time... 

I can say I've seen four February 29th and next year there will be five.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

52 and proud of it!








With age comes wisdom.


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

Boy I ought to be alot smarter than I am. LOL


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaIf you are 21 then you were born in 1987 so Ronald Regan was president. Even if you just turned 21 and were born in 1988 but Ronnie would have still been president.
> ...


Oh dang...I graduated high school in '87.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Me too. So I'll finally admit it, my second 39th is coming up.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 24


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is fun. 

I was born during the Vietnam War. 

And here's some less well known history that took place in the year I was born: 

The Voting Rights Act passed and the famous civil rights march from Selma, Alabama to Montgomery, Alabama also took place that year. 

Also in the year I was born, Griswold v Connecticut came before the Supreme Court. The ruling overturned one of the last state laws prohibiting the prescription or use of contraceptives by married couples. (!)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Four days after I was born John Glenn, in Friendship 7, became the first American to orbit the earth.

That was Feb 20th, 1962.

I am 45.

I am also a Fridays Child (born on a Friday) ...



> Quote:Monday's child is fair of face.
> Tuesday's child is full of grace.
> Wednesday's child is full of woe.
> Thursday's child has far to go.
> ...


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThis is fun.
> 
> I was born during the Vietnam War.
> 
> ...


yay 1965!!!!!! we're going to be/are 44 this year.

44 is a nice symmetrical number an it's palindromic.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The year after I was born, Canada officially posted the new Maple-Leaf National flag. A very modernistic and minimalistic design for the times.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:i dont know who the pressident was when i was born...maybe george bush sr. shows how much i pay attention...










glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:The year after I was born, Canada officially posted the new Maple-Leaf National flag. A very modernistic and minimalistic design for the times.


EEK I have to _think_ about Canadian history!?

hmmm....was the year mid 60's???? Naaaah, there is no way!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I was born the year Berlin wall came down, 89'.









I guess to make it easier, I turned 19 last year and will be 20 this year.








Man time flies by...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My mom was in the hallway of the hospital having me when JFK was elected president. She still blames me for not being able to vote for him. As a birthday "treat" I often accompanied my parents to the voting booths, which, in Cleveland, was no fun at all.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I was born the same month Elvis Presley was inducted in the Army........


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: selzerMy mom was in the hallway of the hospital having me when JFK was elected president. She still blames me for not being able to vote for him. As a birthday "treat" I often accompanied my parents to the voting booths, which, in Cleveland, was no fun at all.


Same day as my little brother was born which is also my dad's birthday! They had knocked my mom out for the delivery and as she came too the first thing she noticed was everyone was shook up and nurses were crying. She thought she had given birth to a monster.......

In my opinion she had.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I was born the year the Space Shuttle Challenger disintegrated 73 seconds after launch, which is rather depressing.







I also live about 25 minutes from Concord, New Hampshire, where Christa McAuliffe taught.

I will be 23 this year.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Boy I feel old.If I'm doing the math right I was 13 the yr the challenger exploded.I even watched it live on TV if I remember right.I live about 30 minutes from concord to.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThis is fun.
> ...


Me too.... born August 1965 and am going to be 44 this year


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve, I'm 43 but......being a runner I am in better shape now than when I was 20, and I feel great. Age is just is not a factor with me.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

I was born when...

The Hungarian Holy crown was returned to Hungary from the United States, where it was held after the WWII.

The first ever radio episode of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, by Douglas Adams is transmitted on BBC Radio 4.

The first legal casino in the eastern United States opens in Atlantic City.

The first year of Pope John Paul II.

...or in 1978.









Which makes me 30, soon to be 31.


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

13

you must be realy bord!

o well i don mind answering this one seeing as hom im in mi prime LOL


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MebSteve, I'm 43 but......being a runner I am in better shape now than when I was 20, and I feel great. Age is just is not a factor with me.


Looks like we have a 1965 club going here! I'm also in quite decent shape. Rafi keeps me fit!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI can't do math... but I can be brave! I'm 42.


lol. Love ya, Patti.

My calender age is 30, but my **** Wii Fit age put me at 56. WTH. 

I know I put on a few pounds since I got married, but I am not terribly out of shape!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaGI was born when...
> 
> The Hungarian Holy crown was returned to Hungary from the United States, where it was held after the WWII.
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm the second youngest person who's posted so far. I'll be able to legally drink in the United States in 3 years, 7 months, 3 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Stig no way!

Jenn you cant repeat 39, you have to take the 40 plunge like everyone else. LOL I had to do it last year, now I am turning back the clock. My older will be 20 on Tuesday, I feel soooo old.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve's mom -- I remember when she was born... Sputnik, Vietnam, Nixon, etc.... well, I surely don't remember when Nixon was born.

Wippersnappers!! <u>Show a little respect </u>!! I'm the oldest yet..









Now come on down and exercise Sofie and Jack for me, will you?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am 22 and I'm a Leo

:rawr:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was 18 months old when President Kennedy was shot.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I was 10 months old when JFK was shot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not JFK, it was Nixon's first election. How I got that wrong, I don't know. I guess I just didn't remember.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha! This is funny.

I'm 25...and excited to see so many people here my age! That's encouraging. I was worried that maybe I'm too young and inexperienced to get my first GSD. But ****, if 18 year olds are doing, I can do it! 

Here's another bit of interesting trivia: I've been married for 6 and 1/2 years. And no, I'm not lying about my age. =)


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: zypSteve's mom -- I remember when she was born... Sputnik, Vietnam, Nixon, etc.... well, I surely don't remember when Nixon was born.


my mom is on here???


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be 50 this year....


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: zypSteve's mom -- I remember when she was born... Sputnik, Vietnam, Nixon, etc.... well, I surely don't remember when Nixon was born.
> ...


No, no Steve...I'm not your mom( getting old, but I'm sure I'd remember if I had a 4th child







) but I'm probably old enough to be <u>her</u> mom







And no, I'm not your Gramma either... though I'm sure you're a nice fellow.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: zyp
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


haha


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

40 & have never felt more 'me' in my entire life!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

4 pages into this thread and I only know the age of, like, 6 people









I'm 15 and still can't drive.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I am 2x Rei's age minus 3 years and 1 month


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

on second thought...I don't think I will be 50 this year...49 has worked well so far...no point in messing up a good thing


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm four score plus 8


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Um....I'm getting old, obviously.....should read 3 (THREE) score and 8.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Rei4 pages into this thread and I only know the age of, like, 6 people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enjoy the youth, technicly im still "young" and 21 but feel like im 41.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Rei4 pages into this thread and I only know the age of, like, 6 people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, but your posts indicate some level of maturity that has been absent in a select few of our members.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

40 but on some days.. feel like 90..lol....


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

35 But lately have felt about 85! Back is out, Have tennitis in my hip....ack! I want my chiropractor!

Oh and Nixon was pres when I was born (The last day of 1973) Had to look it up though.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm celebrating the 9th anniversary of my 29th birthday this year


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am 410 months. 
I am 1,783 weeks old.
I am 12,480 days old.
I am 299,532 hours old.


Now, how old am I?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

mean you don't have the minutes???


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wmean you don't have the minutes???


I even had the seconds!!









Check this site out: http://www.paulsadowski.com/birthday.asp


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Buncha younguns on this board!








I am a Nixon baby too!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

33 years old, happily married for 12 years!


----------

